# Server-Side Software upgrading in progress 6-23-08



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2008)

We'll be doing some upgrading to the back-end server software tonight so you may experience some brief outages and hiccups.  Please "copy" text (highlight and ctrl-c on windows systems) before hitting submit between 1130pm and 6am so that you don't lose your posts while we fine tune everything.

We're hoping that this will boost site performance and resolve a few outstanding performance issues a few members have been experiencing.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

-Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2008)

Been a fun 2 hours, and for the moment, we're all done. 

So, hopefully you're seeing the speed jumps I am right now. 
Any problems, please let me know.

Danke!


----------

